# Ol' skip is at it again



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

I think it's worth seeing what he has to say about his experience on this blog. http://www.ephesians5-11.org/masonicritual/index.htm


----------



## JJones (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't see where we are mentioned.  Am I overlooking it?


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

It's in the discussion board icon on the main page then click on "general Masonic literature"and then click on the link titled "reflections on the lodgeroomUS forum"


----------



## JJones (Oct 28, 2012)

Found it.  As masons, anything we say or do can and will be used against us by these people.  Best to just ignore them like the plague.



> The allowance of obscenity was just as evidenced there as on the now-defunct LodgeroomUS, as was the open hostility towards me. Should you read the remarks directed against me, keep bearing in mind that they are the words of Master Masons, the 'good' men made better by Freemasonry.



Brethren, keep this is mind offline as well as online.  I can't count the number of lodge functions I've seen in public places where our brethren speak as though they were sailors.  We represent the fraternity at all times.  I know the obscenity he is referring to was a quote from some graffiti but we all saw how quickly Skip jumped on that when he saw it.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 28, 2012)

He is some other Christian forums as well speading his hate.  If you are Anti-Masonic, fine, no problem.  But twisting the truth to prove your point. Come on now, do you really feel like your doing Gods work?


----------



## widows son (Oct 28, 2012)

And the worst thing is nobody can stop him.  Maybe someone should write something about skip...


----------



## Benton (Oct 28, 2012)

The ignorant are ignorant. If you present the facts, they still do not accept them, what can you do? He is one with which we must agree to disagree because you will not convert him.


----------



## JJones (Oct 28, 2012)

widows son said:


> And the worst thing is nobody can stop him.  Maybe someone should write something about skip...



He'd just turn it against us.  I believe this is the type of battle that can only be won by subduing our passions.

Masonry takes good men and makes them better...and we are better than stooping to his level.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 28, 2012)

I couldn't find it. I'll have to check from a computer tomorrow.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Trolling troll gets upset very easy. Poor fellow.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 29, 2012)

Did I miss the thread where we cussed at him? Hate to think that I did. He was only here to agitate and annoy, good riddance to him.  His adherence ( and that whole organizations) to the belief that Grand Lodge behaves as some ecunemical, dogma-spewing and endorsing body w/in Masonry got old quick. I passed an hour on their site last night and got cramps in my neck from shaking my head so much.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't think there was any cursing AT him. Someone was quoting something that had cursing in it I'm pretty sure. I doubt if any asterisks "bleeping" it out would've changed anything. Hah


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe what he is referring to is one post where a Brother quoted some graffiti that was painted on their Lodge. Sad really, they way they act. I was just looking at their site after seeing this thread and read through some of the discussions on there. I find it odd that he and some of the others there talk about how Masons are stubborn, won't listen to reason, and ignore the facts. Then in the same threads they are doing the same exact thing to a Mason or a person wanting to petition. 

I did find odd a sentence by Skip that basically said Masonry wants you to find a religion or code of morals and follow it to the best of your abilities. Then in the next sentence talked about  how Masonry and Christianity are incompatible. Seems a little odd to me that they see this that way. I would see that Christianity is a religion or code of morals to follow and if we teach that we are to follow that to the best of our abilities then there could be no incompatibility.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2012)

FYI, direct link to the forum thread: http://www.ephesians5-11.org/discus/messages/32/3922.html


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

The cursing was referring to what I said that was graffitied on my lodge. Do you guys think it's ok and to just let it go, or do you think we should do something about it?


----------



## crono782 (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say let it go. Going over there and saying something will accomplish nothing; you would be on his home turf and straight up cannon-fodder for their libelmongering. I may be less informed on the topics in question, but I've been around the IP block a time or two and know internet trolling when I see it.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say let it go. If you go over there and try to defend anything we have said or done on here you will be stepping into their home and will accomplish nothing. He has his beliefs and we have ours. He is no longer here and we are better off. There is nothing any of us could say or do that will change anything and if we go there we will be no better than him.


----------



## phulseapple (Oct 29, 2012)

They have their own agenda and the only ones who are correct (to them that is) are those that are in their circle.  That amounts to about 4 people.  They have been trying to bring down the Fraternity for many years, and as we all can see, they have not made any progress.


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

I guess the fact that we are masons proves they are failing. I was raised to defend what I hold dear, which is our fraternity and of course all of you and the rest of the world wide brotherhood. I won't go there and start anything, as much as I'd love too. Not offend any brethren here but I'd  love to see the end of the nonsense that is fundamentalism.


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

The human race would be better off not being held back by 19th century thinking


----------



## timgould (Oct 29, 2012)

I am a fundamental Christian in all respects. However, what this "skip" represents is no where near Christianity. He is a legalist, not a Christian. There is a HUGE difference. I also concur with the other brothers. I would let him go. He actually would LOVE for us to reply - thus feed the string. Who knows, he may not even have any followers. And those who do are also legalist. So he can preach to his own choir - such as it is. 
We just need to stay on the high road.


----------



## Hndrx (Oct 29, 2012)

It is interesting to note that he is a moderator on that forum.  He is obvisouly trolling on Masonic sites for "material".


----------



## widows son (Oct 29, 2012)

This is true. He seems to have a few followers on there but it would be pointless to comment. What I've learned out the experience with him is that I've embraced freemasonry even more. Also the one thing he completely over looked is that we all on this forum have many beliefs and ideals, but we all came together not only to prove that what hes saying is wrong and hateful,  but we live and love freemasonry.


----------



## timgould (Oct 29, 2012)

very true Widows Son.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 29, 2012)

Rule number 1 of the internet seem to apply here - "Do not discuss with idiots. They pull you down to their level, and then beat you on experience..."


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

Apparently skip has been at since the 90s and even Arturo De Hoyas dedicated a chapter in one of his books to this clown


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 30, 2012)

You made the right decision in banning him.  Send him to his tiny little home to complain that Masons didn't treat like a Mason while he shat on them....


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol so true. I can't believe he didn't see how people on here wouldn't show him respect after his actions and comments. I think though in his head, by him being banned further proved his
Point about us.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with the brothers who feel he should be left alone. He cannot be reasoned with. He reminds me of a lady I talked to yesterday. I told her don't forget to vote. No suggestions on who to pick. Just vote. I got a litany of reasons why her vote doesn't matter. All made no sense. But she was so sure, she wouldn't let me try to convince her. She all but put her fingers in her ears and stuck out her tongue at me. That's Skip. He is not concerned with debating- just his point of view. You can't reason, guide or even respect that kind of thinking. He will find refuge with like minds. If you ask me, Skip wants to be a Mason but can't find a lodge that will accept him. Therefore, he does everything to get our attention-including annoy us. Typical of someone who has been rejected but wants to belong.


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't know about that. There's a few ex masons on his blog site and he seems to try and argue with them about even joining in the first place. I think he is afraid of what he doesn't  know, and I think he wants it that way just so he can further claim the dominance of his version of Christianity


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Oct 30, 2012)

I believe you are more aquatinted with his "sermon", and maybe he doesn't want to join. But why spend so much time learning or reading all he claims to know? I don't get it. Probably won't.


----------



## scialytic (Oct 30, 2012)

A really interesting thing is that the founders, administrator, and moderators openly talked about the possibility of having an anti-mason section to allow him/them an open voice. He didn't jump on that opportunity. I guess it would have countered his arguments about us...c'est la vie...[sigh]


----------



## widows son (Oct 30, 2012)

Really eh? I missed that part, I guess it goes to show theyll just keep on going regardless of the facts. If you google t n Sampson and Arturo de Hoyas on the same search you'll find a section of his book about skip. Quite interesting.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 31, 2012)

Well you know Ponce de LeÃ³ will never stop looking for is mystical fountain.


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

Or hitler and the holy grail.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Oct 31, 2012)

scialytic said:


> A really interesting thing is that the founders, administrator, and moderators openly talked about the possibility of having an anti-mason section to allow him/them an open voice. He didn't jump on that opportunity. I guess it would have countered his arguments about us...c'est la vie...[sigh]



Excellent point!  He also didn't mention that in his rant on his site.


----------



## Traveling Man (Oct 31, 2012)

widows son said:


> Apparently skip has been at since the 90s and even Arturo De Hoyas dedicated a chapter in one of his books to this clown



Try the late 1980's...


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 31, 2012)

Ephesians 5:11, Incorporated is a 501 (c) (3) counter-cult ministry which specializes in subversive religious organizations which deny being religions. 

Subversive religious organizations are religious organizations which promote false plans of salvation while claiming to teach truth. Some such organizations promote false plans of salvation while claiming not to be religions. Other subversive groups admit that their organization is a religion. 

A few examples of subversive groups which admit to being religions are Jehovah's Witnesses and Mormons. The largest subversive religious organization which admits to being a religion is the Catholic "Church." Catholicism teaches the worship of Mary and other saints, through prayer. Prayer to Mary is an attempt to communicate with the dead. 1 Samuel 28 tells of Saul's desire to communicate with Samuel, after he had died. That sÃ©ance is recorded in the Bible. Saul was killed the next day. The apparition warned Saul that God would kill him as punishment. Are the apparitions of Mary significantly different than that of Samuel?  

The largest among the subversive groups which deny being religions, is the Masonic Lodge. Other similar groups include the Odd Fellows and the Rosicrucian orders. Our major emphasis is on the Masonic Lodge and the Rosicrucian Order, two of the most prominent. We provide tracts, books, video tapes and other materials which equip the body of Christ to minister to Masons and Rosicrucians who claim to be Christians.


This is cool stuff!  I can't wait for the movie!


----------



## widows son (Oct 31, 2012)

I think only the individual has the key to their own salvation. Masonry teaches that the building of the self in a just and upright manner is essential to living a good wholesome life. Through ones own spiritual interpretation, we see the full glory of the GAOTU and its work. Skip thinks that anything pr anyone that doesn't follow his rigid narrow minded thinking is doomed. I really don't believe a lot of people believe or follow him or others like him. As bad as they are, the world still progresses, people are getting smarter and more educated by the day and one day he will be left a broken person because his beliefs will be shattered and I don't mean Christianity but his twisted version of it.


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 31, 2012)

widows son said:


> Or hitler and the holy grail.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... wonder what Monty Python and Mel Brooks could do with that story line.  :39:

What say ye?


----------



## CajunTinMan (Oct 31, 2012)

I miss them.  I used to love watching the Flying Circus.  Did you see the skit on the masonic handshake?


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 31, 2012)

I imagine that Ephisian group must be packing them in...maybe 20-25 members strong. They really have a problem w/ religious tolerance. Yikes.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

I really don't get ppl like skip. How they can be so blind, so narrow, so shallow


----------



## daddyrich (Nov 1, 2012)

People who are convined they know best for EVERYONE are the worst kind of people.


----------



## Virgin Islands Brother (Nov 1, 2012)

If you know everything, you can't learn anything.


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 1, 2012)

daddyrich said:


> I imagine that Ephisian group must be packing them in...maybe 20-25 members strong. They really have a problem w/ religious tolerance. Yikes.


That number is 6 times too many.  There are about 5.  Skippy, Larry the founder, Duane, Cowan, and a couple other regular posters that may or may not be fictitious creations of one of the others.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

So is he a pastor or something or just some renegade?


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 1, 2012)

He is a follower best I can tell.  He would probably call himself a pastor though.  He perverts just about anything to fit his agenda which is usually to go along with what he was fed by Larry and Duane.  He does read, but puts a spin on what he reads and what he passes along, to fit that same agenda, all under the guise of being a "true" interpretation of the Bible, which according to them, consists only of the New Testament.  They do not accept the Old Testament as an authority of anything nor do they accept the Ten Commandments as being from God.  Just to give you an idea.  They also attempt to limit the power of the Almighty.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

What?! So ultimately Jesus has replace God? In their heads anyway


----------



## Traveling Man (Nov 1, 2012)

phulseapple said:


> He is a follower best I can tell. He would probably call himself a pastor though. He perverts just about anything to fit his agenda which is usually to go along with what he was fed by Larry and Duane. He does read, but puts a spin on what he reads and what he passes along, to fit that same agenda, all under the guise of being a "true" interpretation of the Bible, which according to them, consists only of the New Testament. They do not accept the Old Testament as an authority of anything nor do they accept the Ten Commandments as being from God. Just to give you an idea. They also attempt to limit the power of the Almighty.



If you read some of his missives he will say that we see what we want to from our paradigm and that’s how we justify our stance on Masonry and religion, this all according to his mentor (Larry Kunk) while thinking that his end-game has already set in stone that he is anti-mason. (Hello pot, meet kettle) Now all he has to do is fill in the blanks as to why. And here are the reasons...
That’s why he came here, he was shopping for more reasons and wanting to site someone who he will latter claim to be a Masonic Authority. It’s plain to see he sees the whole would through a different prism than you or I. I don’t like giving this guy credit for anything but tried to inform the brethren here about his intentions, motives and past actions.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I'm glad the way we poised ourselves on this forum. People like him need to know its not ok to do what he's doing. He may have the freedom of speech but not when it's encroaching on my freedom, especially when he thinks it's for "greater good". Who is he to make that decision? NOBODY


----------



## phulseapple (Nov 1, 2012)

The only person anyone can make a decision for is themselves.


----------



## widows son (Nov 1, 2012)

Exactly, he couldn't understand that, he also thinks the grand lodge, although i still don't know which one he was referring to, is a doctrine-spitting machine.


----------



## scialytic (Nov 1, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... wonder what Monty Python and Mel Brooks could do with that story line.  :39:
> 
> What say ye?



You or Brother Cajun ever read *Monty Python's Tunisian Holiday*? A writer met a couple of them in New York when they were passing through and they let him come to Tunisia to write about the making of *The Life of Brian*. It is a really cool look at the making of a film and the lives that the Circus led. There are some really great interviews with Graham Chapman and John Cleese. There is also an appearance of Ringo Star. It's really a good read, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 1, 2012)

Did so do it!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 1, 2012)

Fanatics come in all sizes and numbers.  Should Ole Skip be held to a different standard.  

Lord bless me and my wife,
My son John and his wife,
Lord bless us four and NO MORE!

the prayer of the zealot 


Unfortunately, brethren, there is money to be made in extremism.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Nov 2, 2012)

I will have to read that


----------



## scialytic (Nov 3, 2012)

You'll like it. The audiobook is really good as well. I've been an Audible subscriber since 2002. That is where I get most of my "reading" done...while commuting :thumbup1:


----------

